#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-04-11
<ljere> bonjour
<YoBoY> yo ljere
<ljere> tu vas bien YoBoY
<YoBoY> grosse fatigue, et surement de la fièvre aujourd'hui
<ljere> pas glop repose toi alors
<YoBoY> j'y arrive pas :]
<ljere> il faut te forcer ^^
<ljere> j'ai épingler une discussion sur la trad de xfce il y a donc de faible chance que des membres arrivent sur ce salon
<teolemon> hello
<teolemon> http://lite.framapad.org/p/UbuntuGamesDescriptions
<teolemon> http://lite.framapad.org/p/KubuntuDescriptions
<teolemon> http://lite.framapad.org/p/LubuntuDescriptions
<teolemon> http://lite.framapad.org/p/XubuntuDescriptions
<teolemon> si vous avez d'autres idées de thématiques
<teolemon> n'hésitez pas
<YoBoY> Gubuntu ?
<YoBoY> ^^"
<ljere> j'ai épingler ta discussion teolemon
<teolemon> thx :-)
<ljere> ah tu en as remis une dans lubuntu
<teolemon> hé hé
<teolemon> ljere: on a aussi les paquets kde
<teolemon> mais c'est plus chargé comme forum
<teolemon> mais ça nous aiderait pas mal vu le nombre de paquets kde
<YoBoY> teolemon, t'as vu que ubuntu-tour était dispo dans les paquets de raring directement installable en traduit (bien dégueux vu que rien n'a eu de fix css…)
<YoBoY> ?
<ljere> pas de souci je m'en occupe
<teolemon> non, faudra que je l'installe
<teolemon> bug à signaler donc
<YoBoY> j'avais déjà signalé à l'époque que la traduction était impossible en l'état et qu'il fallait qu'ils rajoutent des trucs, j'ai pas eu de notification comme quoi c'était fixé, mais je n'ai pas été voir non plus :p
<ljere> teolemon je ne me trompe pas c'est bien comme je fais qu'il faut faire
<ljere> je suis sur xubuntu
<teolemon> c'est exactement ça
<teolemon> soit tu valides si c'est bon
<teolemon> soit tu améliores
<teolemon> et ensuite, à nous de valider définitivement
<ljere> ok je continues alors
<teolemon> et ça arrivera bientôt dans la logithèque et synaptic
<ljere> ok
<teolemon> YoBoY: pour les fans de GNOME : http://lite.framapad.org/p/GnomeDescriptions
<YoBoY> ouai le ça arrivera bientôt… franchement j'y crois plus, c'est super frustrant de traduire et de voir que 4 mois plus tard c'est toujours pas disponible
<teolemon> j'ai débloqué le tout avec mvo la semaine dernière
<ljere> pas besoin de signaler tu pouvais me le demander directement
<YoBoY> quand je vois tout le mal que vous vous donnez sur les ddtp et que c'est toujours pas dans ma logithèque, je me demande ce qu'ils foutent, c'est abusé
<teolemon> désormais, on a la version bleeding edge de debian
<teolemon> et mvo m'a dit qu'on allait accélérer la cadence
<teolemon> ça sera d'autant plus impressionnant quand ça va débarquer d'un coup
<YoBoY> mouai, j'ai toujours le sentiment que les langues étrangères ils en veulent et ils s'en foutent en même temps ^^
<YoBoY> bon vais voir le ubuntu-online-tour
<ljere> teolemon tu vas recevoir un mail de nesthib
<teolemon> oki
<teolemon> me bannissant pour spam ?
<teolemon> :-S
<ljere> je lui ai expliqué que c'est differente section
<ljere> donc pas de souci
<teolemon> merci :-)
<teolemon> ça confine au harcèlement
<teolemon> mais on a besoin de beaucoup de monde :-)
<teolemon> ubuntu-fr-l10n, c'est un système pyramidal paramafieux ^^
<ljere> pas de souci comme je te le disai tu pouvais me demander directement
<ljere> car on recoit une alerte à chaque signalement
<teolemon> j'ai commencé à valider tes traductions
<teolemon> c'est quasiment du tout bon pour le moment :-)
<ljere> ok je continue  alors
<teolemon> il manquait juste des [nbsp] mais à part ça
<teolemon> juste avant les :
<YoBoY> bien ce qu'il me semblait, ubuntu online tour a eu que 2 fix released en 1 an, et a toujours plein de bugs pourtant simple à corriger d'ouvert
<YoBoY> bref, encore un projet qui n'a pas de suivi
<ljere> je go miam
<teolemon> bon app, je vais faire de même
<teolemon> hello cqfd93
<cqfd93> hello teolemon !
<teolemon> j'ai spammé le forum dans tous les sens
<cqfd93> j'ai vu ça :-)
<teolemon> pour le moment, on a des contributions sur xubuntu que j'ai validées
<cqfd93> ça va nour ramener tout plein de petits nouveaux...
<cqfd93> sur xubuntu suite à ton appel ?
<cqfd93> hier, j'ai contacté 2 nouveaux et j'ai updaté le wiki
<cqfd93> oulà, t'as le don d'ubiquité !
<teolemon_> ben un par thème
<teolemon_> et donc un par forum
<teolemon_> ah non ok :)
<teolemon_> ben oui
<teolemon_> on va cloner les relecteurs
<cqfd93> ah oui, les clones...
<teolemon_> YAT (Yet Another Translator) is a nice little package
<teolemon_> etc :-)
<teolemon_> pour tous ceux qui aiment la biologie >> http://lite.framapad.org/p/BiologyDescriptions
<cqfd93> bon, me revoilà, j'étais au téléphone
<teolemon_> j'ai contacté les nouveaux
<teolemon_> ljere, je t'ai quand même envoyé un mel :-)
<cqfd93> quels nouveaux ?
<teolemon_> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/ubuntu-l10n-fr/candidats
<teolemon_> les deux derniers
<cqfd93> ah oui, je ne les avais pas vus, moi c'était les deux précédents :-)
<teolemon_> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/ubuntu-l10n-fr/raring?&#outil_de_recherche_dans_les_ddtp
<teolemon_> j'ai mis à jour la page avec l'outil de recherche dans les DDTP
<teolemon_> pour ceux qui veulent traduire en masse
<teolemon_> ou des paquets précis
<cqfd93> super ! Merci !  Je n'ai pas encore eu le temps d'essayer ça, mais ça viendra
<cqfd93> je partage mon temps de cerveau disponible entre les traductions et le travail de relecture et captures d'écran pour Ubuntu Manual (VO)
<teolemon_> j'ai ajouté aussi les listes thématiques
<Shepard62700FR> Bonsoir
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-04-12
<ljere> c'est normal les erreurs de time-out sur launchpad
<teolemon> oui malheureusement
<teolemon> il faut actualiser
<teolemon> les chaines individuelles ont moins de problèmes
<teolemon> mais quand tu en affiches de manière globale, il y a pas mal de timeout
<teolemon> je te conseille
<teolemon> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/ubuntu-l10n-fr/raring#outil_de_recherche_dans_les_ddtp
<teolemon> si tu cherches une chaîne ou un paquet en particulier
<teolemon> ça te permet de faire de la traduction à grande échelle
<ljere> ben je prend ta liste et je fais au fur et à mesure
<teolemon> ouch
<teolemon> ljere, effectivement, timeout même sur les pages individuelles
<teolemon> il doit y avoir plus de monde qu'à l'habitude
<ljere> yep
<ljere> oui on est deux habituellement tu es tous seul ^^
<teolemon> ptdr
<teolemon> tu oublies tous les autres langages
<teolemon> et les fuseaux horaires
<teolemon> j'ai diffusé l'outil de recherche que j'ai crée aux autres équipes
<teolemon> donc la fréquentation a du augmenter
<ljere> oui je me doute bien
<teolemon> plus le fait qu'on bosse sur un truc gigantesque
<teolemon> hello kurapika :-)
<teolemon> ljere, il y a une petite coquille sur http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewforum.php?id=9
<teolemon> ça devrait être CD de paquets
<ljere> je préviens un admin je n'ai pas les droits pour faire ce genre de modif
<ljere> j'ai traduis les chaines que kura avait passé
<teolemon> oki
<teolemon> je viens de créer un pad pour les paquets spécifiques à Ubuntu
<teolemon> http://lite.framapad.org/p/UbuntuDescriptions
<teolemon> hello cqfd93 :-)
<cqfd93> hello teolemon !
<cqfd93> enfin le week-end  :-)
<teolemon> oui :-)
<teolemon> on a des nouveaux qui s'acharnent sur kde
<YoBoY> c'était un peu le but :)
<YoBoY> yo
<YoBoY> cqfd93, tu voulais me dire quelque chose l'autre jour sur #ubuntu-manual ?
<cqfd93> YoBoY, je ne crois pas, à part bonjour :-)
<YoBoY> ^^
<YoBoY> ça m'a fait bizarre un bonjour sur ce salon :p
<cqfd93> oui, mais je l'ai dit en anglais ;-)
<ljere> salut YoBoY et cqfd93
<cqfd93> salut ljere
<YoBoY> yo ljere
<cqfd93> je suis prise d'un gros coup de flemme...
<teolemon> rough week ?
<teolemon> version à jour de Offline Nightmonkey
<teolemon> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B2Z-7cB-sMWOZjNlOUstcE05TFk/edit?usp=sharing
<teolemon> corrections de problèmes sur la langue et le filtrage
<ljere> teolemon xabilon a remplacé la coquille
<teolemon> http://ringtail.ubuntu-party.org/paris/
<teolemon> ça vous dit ?
<teolemon> je vais probablement le transmettre à la liste
<YoBoY> je t'en prie, fait, ça me fera une liste de moins à spammer ;)
<teolemon> oh si tu as un mail déjà pret je veux bien
<YoBoY> je ressors les vieux mails, tu dois les avoir aussi
<teolemon> je l'adapte un peu pour les traducteurs
<YoBoY> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-fr-l10n/2012-April/004740.html
<teolemon> il n'y a qu'un diner à paris ?
<YoBoY> pour le moment
<YoBoY> faut trouver un organisateur ailleurs pour qu'il y en ai ailleurs, et c'est loin d'être évident :]
<YoBoY> je demande à Lyon là
 * cqfd93 afk pour un certain temps
<YoBoY> t'es fail teolemon :D
<YoBoY> c'est pour fêter la sortie de la 13.04, et c'est le 27 avril 2013 ;)
<YoBoY> je te conseille aussi d'inviter sur lp-l10n-fr
<teolemon> rectifié
<teolemon> thx
<YoBoY> faut arrêter de vivre dans le passé comme ça ;)
<teolemon> dis la personne qui a reprogrammé le diner au flam's
<teolemon> dit
<teolemon> :-P
<YoBoY> reprogrammé ?
<YoBoY> tu veux dire repris le flams comme resto ?
<YoBoY> question de manque de temps
<YoBoY> j'ai fait un appel il y a 15 jours pour trouver un organisateur, et personne ne s'est proposé…
<YoBoY> là au moins je perds pas de temps à négocier la formule, ni à réservé, tout ce fait par mail ou par téléphone, ils nous connaissent donc ça passe direct sans soucis
 * YoBoY va se racheter des doigts tellement il fait de fautes :]
<teolemon> tu pourrais ajouter un fichier ics en pièce jointe
<teolemon> aux notifications
<YoBoY> ha, autre truc que je viens de voir comme erreur, le 27 c'est un samedi, pas un vendredi
<YoBoY> je ne sais pas faire ça…
<teolemon> il suffit de créer l'event dans thuderzoziau
<teolemon> et d'exporter
<YoBoY> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-fr-party/ubuntu-fr-website/ufr-inscriptions << le code source est là, si tu sais automatiser la chose… :D
<YoBoY> au pire ouvre un bug, sinon j'aurais oublié ça dans 2 minutes
<ljere> je peux vous demander votre avis?
<ljere> live-build configuration for the Xfce desktop live images
<ljere> je pense que le mieux est Configuration de live-build pour l'image direct du bureau Xfce
<teolemon> Configuration live-build pour l'image « live » du bureau Xfce
<teolemon> dans tous les cas
<teolemon> mets ce que tu estimes être bon, et les relecteurs repasseront dessus
<ljere> oki
<teolemon> FPS: first person shooter
<teolemon> tir à la première personne
<cqfd93> ce que teolemon a proposé me semble bien
<teolemon> je ne cible personne
<teolemon> (j'ai peur que le coup parte tout seul)
<teolemon> ;-)
<cqfd93> je parlais de  l'image « live » du bureau Xfce
<teolemon> je tentais de faire de l'humour sur Redmine :-)
<YoBoY> beurq
<YoBoY> ma version : Paramètres pour live-build de génération des images « live » du bureau Xfce
<cqfd93> dans KDE, on doit parler de greffons ou de modules externes ?
<teolemon> traduc dit modules externes
<teolemon> http://glossaire.traduc.org/index.php
 * YoBoY se brûle gentiment la langue avec son thé
<cqfd93> poor boy!
 * cqfd93 a envie d'un café
<ljere> je trouve que j'ai bien avancé
<ljere> c'est laquelle la liste?
<teolemon> la liste ?
<ljere> c'est good ton lien été haché
<ljere> bon je go miam
<teolemon> ljere ?
<teolemon> j'en ai encore un à épingler
<teolemon> dans le forum logiciels éducatifs
<teolemon> http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=13196591#p13196591
<ljere> c'est épingler
<teolemon> nouveauté
<teolemon> le pad des traductions répétitives
<teolemon> http://lite.framapad.org/p/DescriptionsRepetitives
<teolemon> ça vent du rêve, hein ?
<teolemon> il y en a désormais près de 700
<teolemon> ça se fait à la chaîne, sans trop réfléchir
<cqfd93> pour "This is a transitional package to ease upgrades to the xxxxxxxxxx package. It can safely be removed."
<cqfd93> il y a près de 300 chaînes, ça vaudrait le coup de le faire dans le .po
<cqfd93> je veux bien extraire les chaînes et le faire
<teolemon> volontiers
<teolemon> j'ai presque fini le listing
<teolemon> et il va falloir qu'on améliore les suggestions
<teolemon> pour perdre moins de temps en relecture
<cqfd93> c'est impressionnant !
<cqfd93> En l'occurrence, celle-là "This is a transitional package to ease upgrades to the xxxxxxxxxx package. It can safely be removed." me semble parfaite
<teolemon> huh ?
<teolemon> terminé la liste
<teolemon> on refera une deuxième passe avec les trucs répétitifs mais avec moins de lignes (en dessous de 10)
<cqfd93> beau boulot !
<teolemon> j'ai un coup de barre
<teolemon> donc l'idée était de faire ça dans les suggestions ou directement dans les ddtp ?
<cqfd93> pour quelques dizaines de chaînes identiques, c'est bien en faisant les suggestions mais quand on atteint la centaine ou plus, le travail direct dans le .po me semble plus efficace
<cqfd93> après, une fois le po uploadé, on attend plusieurs heures qu'il soit approuvé et importé
<cqfd93> j'ai téléchargé le po universe automatique
<teolemon> donc on modifie l'automatique
<teolemon> mais on validera à la mano ensuite ?
<teolemon> j'ai fait un upload main
<teolemon> et un upload universe cette semaine
<teolemon> en commençant à corriger
<teolemon> j'ai mis ce qui était fait avec done
<teolemon> http://lite.framapad.org/p/ddtpfix
<cqfd93> pour les 300 chaînes dont j'ai parlé plus haut :
<cqfd93> le les extrait de universe automatique
<cqfd93> je corrige celles qui en ont besoin (probablement pas beaucoup)
<cqfd93> j'uploade dans l'automatique et le vrai
<cqfd93> l'automatique devrait être importé rapidement
<cqfd93> le vrai prendra beaucoup plus longtemps
<teolemon_> tu as uploadé le fichier déjà ?
<teolemon_> pour savoir si (et quoi) je peux mass-valider
<cqfd93> oui, j'ai uploadé le fichier de 297 chaînes ans universe auto et vrai
<cqfd93> rien à valider
<cqfd93> pas de problème d'import dans auto
<cqfd93> https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/raring/+imports il est tout en bas
<cqfd93> et toi, tu as fait des suggestions ?
<teolemon_> ok
<teolemon_> non j'attendais ton retour pour commencer
<teolemon_> celles que tu as uploadées
<teolemon_> c'est
<teolemon_> This is a transitional package to ease upgrades to the xxxxxxxxxx package. It can safely be removed." me semble parfaite
<teolemon_> 21:22 teolemon: huh ?
<teolemon_> c'est ça ?
<teolemon_> je pensais passer à un google docs pour la préparation de cette semaine en chaînes
<teolemon_> pour qu'on puisse le faire à plusieurs
<cqfd93> oui, c'est ça
<cqfd93> en fait, il y avait pas mal de choses à corriger
<cqfd93> voilà un exemple : "Ceci est un paquet de transition pour faciliter les mises à niveau vers gnome-chess. Il peut être retiré en toute sécurité."
<cqfd93> pour le google docs pour la préparation de cette semaine en chaînes, si ça peu aider, pourquoi pas ?
<cqfd93> ah, si seulement on pouvait approuver les uploads pour les vrais ddtp...
<cqfd93> tu connais pas celui qui pourrait nous donner les droits ?
<teolemon_> je viens de poser la question
<teolemon_> dans ubuntu-translators
<teolemon_> je t'ai partagé ma feuille de stats
<teolemon_> je suis en train de refaire un nouveau burndown pour raring+1
<cqfd93> burndown ???
<teolemon_> la courbe pour arriver à 0 à la sortie
<cqfd93> ah oui !
<cqfd93> tu dis : je viens de poser la question dans ubuntu-translators
<cqfd93> mais tu as parlé de monter la priorité de certains paquets spécifiques ubuntu et de la liste des langues
<cqfd93> pas de droits pour approuver les uploads des ddtp
<cqfd93> je fais aussi une feuille de stats (odt) mais avec les ddtp le nombre de chaînes traduites est faussé par l'arrivée de paquets de chaînes par ci par là
<teolemon_> je parle de l'irc
<teolemon_> je suis en train de nettoyer la feuille
<teolemon_> hopefully ça sera plus simple
<cqfd93> bon, il est l'heure pour les braves...
<cqfd93> bonne nuit !
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-04-13
<teolemon> rappel : http://lite.framapad.org/p/DescriptionsRepetitives
<teolemon> on est en train d'en abattre pas mal
<teolemon> ça se prend par lots
<cqfd93> salut tout le monde !
<cqfd93> oui, http://lite.framapad.org/p/DescriptionsRepetitives c'est efficace et avec l'extension chrome, ça déchire
 * cqfd93 a faim
 * teolemon va faire des améliorations de suggestions sur universe
 * cqfd93 a remplacé des "packages" par "paquets" mais il en reste
 * cqfd93 y retourne...
<teolemon> les suggestions automatisées manquantes pour universe ont été générées
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-04-14
<teolemon> les suggestions viennent d'être améliorées pour main
<teolemon> et l'ont été hier soir pour universe
<teolemon> n'hésitez pas à signaler tout problème répétitif
<cqfd93> salut teolemon, déjà sur le pont ! T'as vu, ça rime :-)
<teolemon> j'étais occupé ce matin
<teolemon> et je le serai cette aprem
<cqfd93> me too
<teolemon> suggestions dans multiverse
<cqfd93> je viens juste de voir ton message :-)
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2020-04-12
<roxfr> Bonjour, Je n'arrive pas à proposer une traduction à partir de launchpad.Cela concerne : - lightdm-gtk-greeter- lightdm-gtk-greeter-settingsPourriez-vous m'aider, s'il vous plaît. Merci.Cordialement,roxfr
